# My Ex-Wife MA Video



## GuruJim1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I just found my ex-wife's Martial Arts Demo video on line. I would love to show it to everyone just to show I'm no longer bitter with her. So here it goes my Ex-Wife's Demo Video.artyon:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 28, 2005)

Roflmao...Thanks for the laugh, Need One today:roflmao:


----------



## Brother John (Dec 28, 2005)

bet she was a GREAT kisser..

just look at those lips......


Your Brother :whip: 
John


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 28, 2005)

not bitter, huh? Great stuff!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 28, 2005)

Your ex is definitely quite the looker...LOL.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks very limber.  

Rick


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

We've all made dating mistakes in the past!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2005)

I remember one night being drunk and I meet her on the dance floor, to the song Jungle Love.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow...she has a MUCH better spinning back roundhouse kick than I do.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 28, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I remember one night being drunk and I meet her on the dance floor, to the song Jungle Love.
> Terry



How did she look the next morning?


----------



## GuruJim1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Like I needed more to drink Martial Tucker.


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

lol
i thought his wife was the guy
not the chick.. chimp


----------



## GuruJim1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hell, my ex-wife doesn't look that good now. She kinda let her go down hill after the divorce. But man does she have a spin kick. I think she is looking more like my ex-mother-in-law everyday...LOL:uhyeah:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 29, 2005)

She is hot!! Can I have her #.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 29, 2005)

*YOUR* ex-wife?  This may make us husbands-in-law!:cheers:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 30, 2005)

What happened, Jim? Did you catch her "monkeying" around with another guy?


----------



## GuruJim1 (Dec 30, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> What happened, Jim? Did you catch her "monkeying" around with another guy?


 
No, I just couldn't put up with her flinging her poop everywhere.


----------



## GuruJim1 (Dec 30, 2005)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> She is hot!! Can I have her #.


 
Actual DeLamar, I from Cleveland, Ohio. That where I meet her and dumped her. I think you have a shot. Here's her number *216-661-6500*. Good luck!!! LMAO


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 30, 2005)

Could use some grooming. . .but she is the perfect height.


----------

